# Cloud is acting weird!



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

All of a sudden I cant see my books on the cloud.  They aren't showing up in the carousel or under the menu.  So I bought 2 new free books.  I had one go to my Touch and the other to my Fire.  Then I hit sync.  The one I sent to my Fire showed up just fine.  The one I sent to my Touch also appeared on my Fire but it isn't downloaded. I can just see my cover and if I tap on it I get the option to download as usual.  So they both did just as they should have. 

What is up with this?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine show up fine...all of them.  

Have you tried shutting it down and restarting it?

Betsy


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Yep!  Fully shut down and restarted twice now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmmm....

Have you changed accounts?

Betsy


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

No, not at all.  I deleted a couple of apps and books off of it yesterday just cleaning things up.  That's all I did out of the ordinary.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I would call Amazon CS...that's not normal.  And other members have had weird stuff happen with the Carousel (not showing their archive, for example) and then bigger issues started.

Let us know!

Betsy


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Ugh!  I know!  I actually LIKE it this way!  I can always send stuff to my Fire by going to the web browser and my amazon account.  That works great!  But I don't want bigger issues!  My first Fire was a DUD!  I don't want this one to be too!

ETA: I'm going to give it a factory reset myself first.  Then see what happens.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

The factory reset seemed to work! Everything is showing up again. But what a pain! I of course had to put my wifi stuff back in. And noe I have to redownload everything and get all my settings back the way I like them. I hope this was a fluke and never happens again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, it's a mixed blessing, isn't it.


Glad you were able to get it resolved.  Keep an eye on it for further weirdness...

Betsy


----------

